# Shetland



## debjs (May 5, 2009)

Have a few questions? I have come across a 3 year old shetland stallion. The owner wants to find him a new home. I guess he bares his teeth at them sometimes, Says he tosses his head alot, kicks. Is this typical of the shetland breed? I don't know if there are any mares around or not. I don't think the owners have worked with him at all. Which I'm sure is alot of the problem. Of course he should be gelded. But I've heard that shetlands can have quite the attitudes...do not know anything about the breed. Can he be trained into a respectable and trustworthy pony at this age? Thanks


----------



## Leeana (May 5, 2009)

I don't think you can define one breed on the behavior of one horse. I think some of it could be based on horomones but most of it is probably ill training (most likely lack there of) in a consistant manner. I have a shetland filly in the barn right now that has a lot of attitude ...but she is the most loyal, lovable pony you could ask for. Now, she can be spontaneous at times ...but i have never owned a more loyal people freindly horse.


----------



## Keri (May 5, 2009)

That sounds like a disrespectful stallion...not a shetland behavior. Quick fix would be to geld him and start ground work with manner training. Might have to carry a riding crop and swat him a few times if he comes at you. He needs to learn his spot. I took my recently gelded shetland to the fair last year (had him gelded before I bought him). When I wasn't looking, he would charge the stalls and bear his teeth when people would pass. Smacked him with a whip when I caught him doing it. He never did it again. Now quite a few months later, he's a very nice, calm boy. Just had to get that testosterone out of him and realize his place.





Forgot to add, my guy was 5 when I got him and basically a breeding stallion (he did show as a yearling, but not much after that). So, being 3 isn't an old age at all.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 5, 2009)

Shetlands get a bad wrap at times. It totally sounds like lack of training. If you are interested in aquiring this boy, I would suggest gelding him ASAP. It will calm him down some. You will need to start with basic training and manners. Any horse can be pushy if allowed.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 6, 2009)

Stallions of ANY breed can get poor behaviors if they are not handled properly.

Andrea


----------



## debjs (May 6, 2009)

Thank you everybody for your input. I think all of you are correct. Definately a lack of leadership in his life. Plus being a stallion! I feel so bad for this little guy, he looks so sad and lonely. I also found out that he needs to have his feet done, and teeth. So I'm kind of getting the idea that his owners can not handle him and he's being thrown by the wayside. Maybe just trying to make a few quick bucks and a quick sale. ( I could be wrong ) I've been looking for a little mini to work with over the summer ( rescue type ) but I think he might be a little more than I can handle. Sure hope the right person comes along for him, he's so young. Thanks


----------

